
Widespread facemask use could shrink the ‘R’ number; prevent a 2nd Covid-19 wave - js2
https://www.cam.ac.uk/research/news/widespread-facemask-use-could-shrink-the-r-number-and-prevent-a-second-covid-19-wave-study
======
Stevvo
It's unfortunate the relevant authorities lied about the effectiveness of face
masks initially. It may have been necessary to ensure adequate supplies for
front-line workers, but lying to the public erodes public trust. Advise people
to wear face masks today, and many ignore it as a symbol of defiance.

~~~
js2
Yes, that's unfortunate, but correctable. There is no excuse for the on-going
refusal of the POTUS to encourage mask wearing.

